# I AM being overrun with duplicate emails TO MAC MAIL



## creativepro (Aug 1, 2009)

Being overrun by duplicate emails
have a iMac 10.5.7

Processor 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo

1. The last 4 weeks a few of my emails were presenting in my inbox in duplicate, sometimes an email might come through in triplicate. 
In the first few weeks there were a few doubles now there are more than a few coming in 2s and 3s. and 4s. Its becoming ferocious.


2 Some of these e-mails are not personal emails. They are generally from forums or other websites I have subscribed to.

I called my ISP provider twice and we have done tests by my sending 2 different emails to myself. They both arrived as singles
They have sent me test emails. First one arrived as a single - about 2 hours a duplicate email arrived.

3. Duplicate emails are not from one person , but from many sources.

4. None of these emails are being sent in error as each email arrives with the same time registering the same time. Example emails that are being duplicated arrive at 6.00 in the morning and 6.00 a.m in the afternoon or evening. arrival - no matter what time of the day they arrive same time stamp / date when they come in.


5. Done a check and my internet connection is not timing out.

7. There are no rules in my mail preferences about duplicating the email.

8. My macmail has been configured to delete from the server once downloaded.

9. Yesterday In order to monitor whether the duplications/ triplications are happening on the web server first, I changed the preference to not delete emails on webmail once sent to my mac mail. 

There is no doubt it is only happening once the emails hit my Mac mail as there are no duplications on the webmail.


I would be grateful for some expert to advice on how to deal with this problem.

thank you


Sue


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Who is your email through? Can you log in and check your email via a web browser?


----------



## creativepro (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for your response

My internet provider is AAPT. 

Part of my problem solving is through constantly checking on my webmail to monitor whether the duplications/ triplications are happening on the web server first. 

Part of this monitoring is changing the mail preference to not delete emails on webmail once sent to my mac mail. 

There is no doubt it is only happening once the emails hit my Mac mail as there are no duplications on the webmail.

Sue


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I asked because depending on how you set up Mail with Google's gmail, you may get more than one copy. When I check email, I have it copy the mail to my computer. Gmail then automatically puts it in an All Mail folder. Next time I check, Mail copies the contents of All Mail as well, so now I have the message twice, once from the inbox, and once from the All Mail folder. You may be facing the same kind of issue.


----------

